# I got on the plane



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

Just a quick note. First, let me apologize for not coming to this forum much in the last weeks.Ok, so I got on the plane. Had D the first time but the rest of the vacation was wonderful. The other 3 planes were just fine and I even had a couple of beers in one of them. I went to Florida and IBS was not a problem. Words cannot explain what a huge step this is for me.


----------



## lily2000 (Sep 13, 2002)

Good for you, Zakaya!







Last year I also survived air travel for a vacation, spite of my anxieties and IBS. I also had a great time on my vacation. Don't you feel like you have such a better outlook on life whenever you can conquer your some of greatest fears?


----------



## siennamover57 (Apr 23, 2002)

Thats great!!! I went on a plane trip in march. That was the first flight since about 1990. I am terrified of flying but I was also scared IBS would flare up from the anxiety. I wore a Depends on the trip just incase. But I was fine. And I had a great holiday too. I only had 1 bad day so I was happy.


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

Yes, it feels great. I got home on Tuesday and then on Wednesday packed my bags again and went to the southwest for five days. There I had a great time as well. I even went on a boat (without bathroom!) to snorkle on some cays. That was awesome.


----------



## bloomers (Apr 19, 1999)

Zayaka, That is so terrific! I am so glad to hear you have found things to help you and are overcoming your anxiety as well. I know how big a step this is for you since you haven't been away from PR since you were a child. Awesome possum!!! (((hugs))) How was Florida? What part did you go to?I recently bought the IBS 100 Audioprogram and am on day 7. I'm hoping I'll get some good results. Last visit to my doc she wanted to keep me only on the Xanax and suggested more fiber since I now swing between C & D.


----------



## maumie (Jul 29, 2001)

Kudos to all of you who are learning to live with this dysfunction and not "hole up" in your house because of it. It takes courage and persistence to overcome our fear of what might happen on a plane, boat, etc and just go live life anyway. Yep, Depends adds just a little more confidence to the situation. I swallowed my pride long ago and started wearing them whenever I'm going anywhere that might not have a bathroom close by. I've never had an accident while wearing one (I'm sure that's NOT a coincidence either). My husband and I are getting on a plane for Alaska on Saturday. It will be a 10 hour flight and then we'll spend one week touring on land with a tour bus and then a week on a cruise ship. I've loaded up my suitcase with immodium, pepto bismol, levsin and a LARGE dose of courage and determination. Wish me luck.


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

bloomers, Florida was awesome. We were in Punta Gorda but went to Tampa, Port Charlotte and Miami. Oh boy, I loved Miami. We drove 3 hours x 2 just to be there 3 to 4 hours in South Beach, clubbing and having a great time. Next time I want to spend more time there. In fact, my friend and I talked about repeating the trip next year but this time to visit Disney. I have never gone to Disney and the time I was invited I refused because I did not think I could handle my IBS. Ha! Not anymore!







maumie, have fun in your trip. I went cruising once and it was the best vacation ever. It is true we need determination and just go ahead and do it, even if it means using Depends, Pepto, Imodium, etc.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2003)

Good for you, Zay. Glad it went well for you. Haven't talked with you in a while.... sounds like things are getting better all the time.Best wishes always,  Evie


----------



## bloomers (Apr 19, 1999)

Zay - sounds like a blast. I've been to Tampa and Miami and loved them both. Disney and Universal are great as well so you will have to go back. Heck, now that you've licked this travel thing you could tour the whole U.S.! I'm curious about how much of your success you contribute to paxil and how much to the tapes? Seems like its a winner of a combination for you.


----------



## electric liz (Aug 2, 2003)

Hi there! I am new here! I am also very nervous about any kind of travel...plane, car, train, bus, etc!!!! BUt here is my real fear. I am getting married next May, and am very nervous about making throufg the ceremony. My attacks are very closely related to stress...so I am anticipating some difficulties. Any suggestions???


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

I was also very afraid of doing things. Ceremonies in particular, specially graduations because I did not know if I could handle them. My advice is that you seek professional help as anxiety and stress make IBS worst in every sense. Different therapies like hypnosis, yoga, group therapy, drugs, etc. help people in different ways. Try finding a doctor that has experience dealing with IBS/Anxiety. make phone calls and ask the secretary. I did that when I was looking for a psychiatrist until I found an excellent one who understands me 100% because her son has IBS as well. Hopefully you will find the help you need. Also, there are members here from Toronto which is a good thing. If you have any questions feel free to ask.


----------



## AZMom (Oct 13, 1999)

Ever notice that these attacks are far worse in our imagination than reality? We play out these scenarios in our minds, and the worst possible things that can happen always do in our imaginations. But reality is never as bad as my imagination. I have also found that my worst thoughts and fears NEVER come true. Weddings, graduations, speeches, lectures, flights...I've made it through all of them without a problem. It turns out that all the worrying is just a big waste of energy.AZ


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

I agree AZMom. I think it is the fear of humilliation in a public place. Lately what I tell myself is that IF I need a bathroom I'll worry about it when it happens, not before. Of course, the medication helps a lot in keeping my mind off the anxiety.


----------



## Linda C (Aug 29, 2001)

Zayaka-I'm new here but just read your msg about going on a flight and I found it very "inspirational!!" Congratulations. Since I don't really know your "history" I have a few questions: How long had it been since you'd travelled? How did you get to the point where you got on the plane and took the trip? How did you manage to stay calm and "IBS-less" on your trip? I'm desperate for your answers! I live in Canada and my brother has moved to the Caribbean. I would love to be able to calmly and confidently go and visit him some day... Looking forward to hearing from you (and anyone else who's conquered their travelling phobias!!). Thanks.


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

The first time (and only time) I got on a plane was when I was 5. I remember the stewardess (is that how you call them?) told my mom to keep me on my seat because I went so many time to the bathroom. So I never took another airplane. Now I am on a treatment for anxiety and it is when I have finally had the courage to do that and many other things (like playing and performing).I had a little diarrhea before I got on the first plane. Took some imodium and that was it; no more D for the next five days and not even more imodium before going back on the other two planes. I was so scared and in the end I liked the whole experience. If I had the mony I would jump on a plane again because I had such a great time. Of course, I did all this when I feel I could handle it. If I have donde it two years ago, I would have needed a diaper or something.In my case, it has been the medication. Now that I dod not feel that anxiety building inside of me, I feel I can do whatever I want and I have jumped into that opportunity. I did hypnotherapy as well and it worked for building my confidence and understanding how my body was working. But in the end, the relief came from targeting the anxiety problem.Last but not least, where is your brother? As soon as you find something that works for you and gets your IBS under control, your anxiety levels will diminish and you will be able to come to the Caribbean. I have visited some of the islands and the whole place is paradise.







If you have any question feel free to ask.


----------



## Linda C (Aug 29, 2001)

Thanks Zayaka. You're an inspiration!! I'm not sure if I understood everything correctly. Are you saying that the medication was the most helpful for you? When you say, "target your anxiety" do you mean through therapy? I have travelled in the past - up until about 5 years ago. Since I usually got sick on trips, my anxiety about them has been building over the years. Unfortunately, it's the anxiety about BEING sick that actually MAKES me sick. Anyway, one of these days I'll go away again. My brother has moved to Grand Cayman. I have been to some of the islands, but never Grand Cayman.Thanks for your comments!


----------

